# Fake Google logos



## altyfc (Feb 19, 2004)

(National Erectile Dysfunction Week)











Aaron


----------



## graigdavis (Feb 19, 2004)

The first one scared me for a second  :shock: 

Then I read it


----------



## mrsid99 (Feb 19, 2004)

Hmmm.....looks as though you and Darfion frequent the same websites but thanks for the chuckles!


----------

